# curious, Is color worth the extra price to you? it's not to me.



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently picked up an aluminum columbia ( non extendable ) angle head handle and liked it so much compared to my standard TT fiberglass handle, I ordered the Columbia angle roller and handle as well. The larger diameter really helps comfort wise and is surprisingly light.

Anyway, I am tempted to retire my first generation TT extend box handle and try the Hydra reach. I have looked at both the Columbia and its Marshalltown variant and while the MT is pretty, it is almost $50.00 more for the same thing:blink: does color really make a difference to anyone?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

They both do the same.... I have the Colombia hydra reach and love it compared to my regular box handles... I think it is a very good investment and you won't regret it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> :blink: does color really make a difference to anyone?


Blondes, brunettes, red heads, their all the same to me, just as long as they perform like you expect them to do,,,,same with the tools:thumbup:

Besides, their ALL going to get filled and covered in white stuff, if all goes as planned.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I recently picked up an aluminum columbia ( non extendable ) angle head handle and liked it so much compared to my standard TT fiberglass handle, I ordered the Columbia angle roller and handle as well. The larger diameter really helps comfort wise and is surprisingly light.
> 
> Anyway, I am tempted to retire my first generation TT extend box handle and try the Hydra reach. I have looked at both the Columbia and its Marshalltown variant and while the MT is pretty, it is almost $50.00 more for the same thing:blink: does color really make a difference to anyone?


For a serious response now

Colour is not the issue, I would say handle thickness is.

I won the Columbia hydra reach handle on here a few years ago. Nothing was wrong with it, except that I prefer the standard skinny handle. So I found myself not using it that much. I have no problem doing 9' high with my short handle (think it's around 40") and I have a 5' handle for anything higher. So I ended up traading it for a nail spotter and some cash on top.

But now I'm sorta regretting it

The taper I sold it to, really loves it. He found him self liking the thicker handle, and that you could lock the handle at almost any radius (around 180 degrees). But once I used my new fat boy 10" box the other week, I noticed your body position on ceilings changes b/c of the deeper box. Now that quarter round brake pad dis-played in pic below, has become a issue with the current box handle I use.

But in your case square foot, if you like the thicker handles then you will like the Columbia Hydra reach. I prefer thinner handles for almost everything I run, and that includes idiot sticks, bead rollers, angle head poles, box handles and so on. To me personally, I have more control and "feeling" well running thinner handles and poles. And I don't care what colour they are either


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> For a serious response now
> 
> Colour is not the issue, I would say handle thickness is.
> 
> ...


I thought the same when I briefly tried thicker handles in the past for the angle head and roller. I felt that I got more feedback from my skinny TT fiberglass handles.... but after a little time with these, I was able to adjust to the thicker ones.


----------

